# NorTrac Tractor ?



## AndyL (Mar 9, 2013)

I have a cousin interested in the NorTrac, and asked me what I thought. Haven't a clue. Any body that knows anything about them, your input would be appreciated. Thanks

Andy


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Run.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Chinese and not a good one.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

When you order it from a Northern Tool catalog you must run. When they go forsale used they look real cheap. And don't sell.

Comparable size tractors are either Chinese, Korean, Indian, or Japanese. Never heard one good thing about Chinese. Nothing but negative. Plenty like their Indian and Japanese. Don't know much about the Korean ones.

Again as above run don't walk.


----------



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

Last time I went past a NT store I didn't see any shop.....1) who will work on it when it stops running or falls apart (highly probable); 2) Where you gonna get parts (They have a hard time finding stock in their own store); and 3) Have you ever seen one actually operating (probably not because they don't sell many, around here landscapers won't even buy them).


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

My .02c.:
I think those chinese tractors are little more than a weekend warrior toy.
If I only had 7K to spend on a tractor, I'd buy a 20yr old reliable brand before a new chinese tractor.
We have to buy enough of their junk out of necessity. Why buy any more things than you have to from a country that tries to screw with us by manipulating currency, crashing our internet systems, stealing our patents and subsidizing their industries to the point that we cant compete with them?


----------



## cmd (Oct 26, 2012)

junk, not really even good enough for weekend use from experiences I've heard about.


----------



## AndyL (Mar 9, 2013)

Ok, Thanks for the input. This is not for me. We run JD, Kubota, and Ford. I will pass this to him. After I pick up his Ford 2000 and get it here. Gonna be my rake tractor.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Like what has been suggested, run don't walk away from em. Better yet do like the song says and get on a jet airplane.


----------



## rdbigfarmboy (Jul 11, 2010)

The bigger ones are Foton. A decent tractor, I have had 2 a 40 and 70 hp. Both were sold to a company taking them offshore. I put about 800 hours on them in 5 years and got my initial purchase price back when sold.
The small 20 hp are jinmas and the early ones do have some issues.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

mlappin said:


> Like what has been suggested, run don't walk away from em. Better yet do like the song says and get on a jet airplane.


Mike I just thoroughly read your signature. Those are some profound words there. Someone oughta mail them to Obummer.........on second thought, its probably a waste of time.


----------



## AndyL (Mar 9, 2013)

JD3430 said:


> Mike I just thoroughly read your signature. Those are some profound words there. Someone oughta mail them to Obummer.........on second thought, its probably a waste of time.


Surly that would be a waste of a stamp.


----------



## Texasmark (Dec 20, 2011)

deadmoose said:


> Don't know much about the Korean ones.


I have a Branson 6530, FEL + Cab + MFWD purchased new in 2007. Has a Cummins licensed 4 cyl nat aspired diesel built by Komatsu (heavy equipment mfgr...runs along side Cat in US construction sites) in Japan.

I had two problems with it: 1 I bought the optional Branson air seat and it was installed here in the US. The tractor was made in Korea. The thing was wired into the fuse that also fuses my AC (closest circuit handy to the seat) and I had to redo my wiring to stop it from blowing fuses every time I wanted to use my AC and the seat simultaneously.

The second problem was my right side door was hit by a US rock thrown up by my Turkey made drum mower and shattered. I had a replacement from their Plainview, TX. warehouse delivered UPS to my house within the week. They had 5 more in stock.

As far as the Korean part I have had nothing but stellar service out of the little guy and would buy it again in a heartbeat.

Mark


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Korean built equipment is a lot better than Chinese built equipment, so that doesn't surprise me at all.


----------



## AndyL (Mar 9, 2013)

I relayed all the info to him from here and at the moment he's having second thoughts on NorTrax. Thanks for all the input.


----------

